# Harrier Hound



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anybody run or know of Harrier Hound. Just curioes I ve seen them years ago, but have not seen anything printed lately about them. Seems like thay were larger than beagles used for hares.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i remember seeing(of course i cant find it now) on another board that there was only about 50 in the u.s. i would guess that guys who wanted something bigger than a beagle would get a walker or just get a big oversized beagle instead of paying for a harrier. you could always make your own. just cross a beagle and a walker. 

later, dave


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I always thought they were just large beagles that didn't meet the 15" std and were used by guys way up north because of the deep snow. Didn't know it was a different breed. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Good looking dogs!


----------

